

The Hotel California of cancellations: Audible tries everything to keep me - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/the-hotel-california-of-cancellations-audible-tries-everything-to-keep-me

======
michaelw
The part about not really deleting your account is actually a good thing.

I've bought dozens of audiobooks over the past year or so. Audible is
promising that even after I stop "subscribing" that I'll still be able to
download and listen to the books I previously bought.

This is as good as it gets with DRM. I freely admit isn't saying much and I do
plan to backup my audiobook collection via
<http://www.opentutorial.com/Convert_audible_aa_files_to_mp3>

------
balbaugh
On a similar note, SiriusXM does not leave you alone when you unsubscribe from
their service. I am surprised their have not been lawsuits considering the
amount of mail and emails I receive even after opting out of their lists on
numerous occasions.

